# How can I *simply* teach the Covenant of Grace?



## biblelighthouse (Feb 15, 2006)

I am teaching a Bible study to a small group of teenage boys. They don't have any background at all in Covenant Theology.

Last week, I taught them about the Covenant of Works. That went pretty smoothly. We talked about what a covenant is, we looked at how the facets of a covenant show up in Genesis 1-3, and I also pointed out Hosea 6:7.

Next week, I plan to teach them about the Covenant of Redemption, using texts such as Luke 22:29, Zechariah 6:13, and most importantly, Romans 5 & 1 Cor. 15. Since the guys agree with me that the first Adam was in covenant with God, it is pretty clear that the second Adam was similarly in covenant with God.


So, how should I go about teaching them about the Covenant of Grace? I do not want to spend months with them on the subject. I just want to boil it all down to one or two sessions, in such a way that the CoG is demonstrated in both a clear and concise manner. 

Primarily, my question is this:

*In a short amount of time, what is the quickest and clearest way to demonstrate the unity of the Covenant of Grace? What is the clearest Scriptural proof that there is a single Covenant of Grace spanning all the way from Genesis 3:15 to the Second Coming of Christ?*

I need to be able to present it simply, to a group of teenagers who have never even heard of Covenant Theology before.

_(Be sure: I am not going to tell them to read Witsius.)_

Any suggestions?



[Edited on 2-16-2006 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 15, 2006)

By the way, as teaching aids, I do plan to use Gabriel Martini's helpful chart on Covenant Theology, as well as Matthew McMahon's superb chart.

[Edited on 2-16-2006 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## turmeric (Feb 16, 2006)

Maybe you could do what R.C.Sproul does and talk about Gen. 15. My thinking is that God put that in there to give us a visual aid. I think it would fit in part of one session, leaving room for other stuff in the next session. Just a thought.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 16, 2006)

Joseph,

I've been teaching through Galatians in adult Sunday School.

Galatians 3 and 4 spell out the unity pretty clearly. The analogies and allegories that Paul uses are very vivid.

Here's how Matthew Poole summarizes them:

GALATIANS CHAPTER 3

Ga 3:1-5 Paul asketh what had moved the Galatians to depend on the
law, having already received the Spirit through faith.
Ga 3:6-9 As Abraham was justified by faith, so they who are of
faith inherit his blessing.
Ga 3:10-12 The law brought men under a curse, and could not justify.
Ga 3:13,14 Christ hath freed us from the curse, and laid open the
blessing to all believers.
Ga 3:15-18 Supposing that the law justified, God´s covenant with
Abraham would be void.
Ga 3:19-22 But the law was only a temporary provision against sin till
Christ´s coming, and in no wise contrary to God´s promises.
Ga 3:23,24 Serving as a schoolmaster to prepare men for Christ.
Ga 3:25-29 But faith being come the law is at an end, and all
believers are, without distinction, become children of
God, and heirs of the promise.

GALATIANS CHAPTER 4

Ga 4:1-3 The Jews were for a while held under the law, as an
heir under his guardian till he be of age.
Ga 4:4-7 But Christ came to redeem those that were under the
law, and to give both to Jew and Gentile the adoption,
and consequently the freedom, of sons.
Ga 4:8-10 Paul therefore reproveth the Galatians, who from
serving idols had been received of God, for falling
back to the bondage of legal observances.
Ga 4:11-20 He expresseth his fears and tender regard for them,
and calleth to mind their former respect and good will
to him, from which he admonisheth them not to be
seduced in his absence.
Ga 4:21-31 He allegorically describeth the Jewish and Christian
churches under the types of Agar and Sara, and
inferreth that we, being children of the free-woman,
are free.

You'll obviously need to update the language a bit. I hope it helps.

I taught teenage boys and girls the Westminister Shorter Catechism for a couple of years. They can definitely understand the themes above. The issue, for that age group, is holding their attention. I usually don't have too much trouble because I'm so naturally animated and a goofball. Mix it up with them and get them involved.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 16, 2006)

For the overall picture (if you don't have a default "Gnosticism!" inner alarm):

Covenant of Redemption = you are created on high (and let's assume election)

Covenant of Works = you fall

Covenant of Grace = you connect back up with God and are drawn back upwards to where - and higher - you were originally created at, only in the process of it all you develop real conscience, real will, and real understanding, rather than merely being a created 'thing'. 

The doctrines of grace (and five solas), when seen and accepted, are the necessary internal re-orientation from self-will to God's will, from vanity to faith, from worldly pride, to repentance, that are how you connect back up with God. They are like five pillars of light from above that you step into the midst of and within them are drawn back upward towards God. It is God working in you as-well-as your own sanctified effort that effects the return. 

OK, maybe I went over the line with the five pillars of light, but...


----------



## turmeric (Feb 16, 2006)

Beeep,beeep,buzz, gettin a little static here,buzz,beeeep, you're breaking up...


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> I am teaching a Bible study to a small group of teenage boys. They don't have any background at all in Covenant Theology.
> 
> Last week, I taught them about the Covenant of Works. That went pretty smoothly. We talked about what a covenant is, we looked at how the facets of a covenant show up in Genesis 1-3, and I also pointed out Hosea 6:7.
> ...



Just read the book of Hebrews - in order - beginning to end, without stopping. (Important) Which is what Witsius did.



r.

[Edited on 2-16-2006 by Robin]


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Beeep,beeep,buzz, gettin a little static here,buzz,beeeep, you're breaking up...



I'll defend every word of it (except the five pillars of light)...

Replace "real conscience, real will, and real understanding" with Augustine's "memory, will, and understanding".

The fact is, though, by memory he meant something more like conscience, and by will he refers to God's will as opposed to self-will.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> 
> Just read the book of Hebrews - in order - beginning to end, without stopping. (Important) Which is what Witsius did.




Actually, I plan to teach through the book of Hebrews, AFTER I have given them a simple overview of Covenant Theology.

Besides, the system of Covenant Theology certainly is not clearly presented in Hebrews. I don't think anyone, ignorant of Covenant Theology, ever read through Hebrews, and then walked away believing in the Covenant of Works, Covenant of Redemption, and Covenant of Grace. Don't misunderstand me: Covenant Theology surely helps us make sense of Hebrews. After all, CT is correct. But I cannot imagine any person ever being convinced of CT, simply because he read the book of Hebrews cover to cover. --- However, for me personally, it worked the other way around. I struggled with some things in Hebrews. But sometime later, AFTER I learned about Covenant Theology, I read Hebrews cover to cover again, and noticed that most of my difficulties had melted away. So CT certainly DOES give us what we need to make sense of the book of Hebrews.


I'm still trying to pin down the clearest, simplest Scriptural demonstration of the unity of the Covenant of Grace. At the moment, the olive tree in Romans 11 seems very appealing. When compared with Jeremiah 11, there is no doubt that it is a covenantal tree which spans through both the OT and NT. I also really like Rich's suggestion to use Galatians 3-4. I will probably do both.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone else have any good ideas about how to *simply* present the unity of the Covenant of Grace to some teenage boys? 

What is the simplest way to demonstrate from Scripture that there is a SINGLE covenant spanning from Genesis 3:15 to Revelation? What is the best way to show that there is just ONE over-arching covenant, and not merely several back-to-back covenants (i.e. progressive dispensationalism)?


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 16, 2006)

I, as a part of the general audience you've tossed this question out to, am flattered that you imply I could do simply what a billion famous Reformed theologians have had difficulty doing, but...

How about from the point of view of faith? This is always a central point when you learn it: that Old Testment saints were saved by faith in the coming Saviour just as New Testament saints are saved by faith in the Saviour who has already appeared. This connects the unity of the Covenant of Grace to faith in Jesus Christ.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 16, 2006)

The cross is the unity of the Covenant of Grace. Even the physical cross itself can be used. The cross bar is the Covenant of Grace in history. The vertical stake is the Incarnation and work of Christ. Both sides of the cross bar look to that center stake for salvation.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 16, 2006)

Now, I've given you a single-word concept, AND a visual aid. What more do you demand? I know you demand more. Tell me.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 16, 2006)

Hold on, I'm on the phone procuring a graphic, an overhead projector, and one of those laser pointers...

But seriously... Since the Covenant of Grace is the temporal manifestation of the the eternal Covenant of Redemption you have to teach it in terms of time and history, I would think. 

Just as you can't grasp world history until you get the basic timeline down (i.e. you know Greeks were before Romans which were before the middle ages, which was before the 20th century, etc., etc.) you have to have a sense of the history of redemption - the actual timeline, eternity to eternity - to see the unity of the Covenant of Grace...


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 16, 2006)

Michael,

I have two questions for you:

1) What are you smoking?

2) Where can I get some?


 <---- This guy smokes bubbles.






[Edited on 2-16-2006 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, but my advice is on-the-mark, is it not? (For the record, I don't smoke even tobacco. No tattoos either...)


----------



## turmeric (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TimeRedeemer_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



   Just having a little fun with you...


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 16, 2006)

Hm, hm, hm... Not paying attention... 

(I'm not totally conceding the five pillars of light imagery either...hmph...)


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> Does anyone else have any good ideas about how to *simply* present the unity of the Covenant of Grace to some teenage boys?
> 
> What is the simplest way to demonstrate from Scripture that there is a SINGLE covenant spanning from Genesis 3:15 to Revelation? What is the best way to show that there is just ONE over-arching covenant, and not merely several back-to-back covenants (i.e. progressive dispensationalism)?



One of the simplest and clearest books on the unity of the covenant of grace is Derke Bergsma's _Redemption: The Triumph of God's Great Plan_ (Chicago: Redeemer Books). 

He traces the unity of the covenant of grace in 500 year epochs (Abraham to Moses to David, Return, Christ) 2000 BC->1500 BC ->1000 BC ->500 BC ->0. It was written for high school students.

The plan of comparing Gen 15 and Gal 3 is also quite sound.

On the covenant redemption, I find Ps 110 to be quite helpful. There one finds a dialogue between Yahweh and Adon (later Adoni). It's a witness to the eternal covenant. The first half is "do" and the second half is "I will do." John 17 and 19:28 says "I have done."

rsc


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> ...


 I love that insight into Ps 110 and it's fulfillment in John.

Great stuff!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> ...



 


Thank you Dr. Clark! Great stuff!


----------



## crhoades (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure if this would be helpful but here is Beeke's Analysis of Witsius. There might be some good outline material that you could use.

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=2148

If anyone has this book, I'd be interested to know if you think it is worth it...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 17, 2006)

Joseph,

I just had an epiphany! Here's a simple way to teach it:

1. God Said It.
2. I Believe It.
3. That Settles It!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Joseph,
> 
> I just had an epiphany! Here's a simple way to teach it:
> ...





I am in AWE of your great idea!

I am going to write a BOOK with nothing but these 3 things repeated over and over and over.

I'll tell people to just say it over and over and over to silence all heretics in debate.

I'll call my book "The Prayer of Joe Bob", and I will make millions of dollars off unsuspecting rednecks.

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$





[Edited on 2-17-2006 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Scott (Feb 22, 2006)

Joseph: I think Titus 1:1-3 is probably the best place to go.


> 1Paul, a servant of God and an apostle of Jesus Christ for the faith of God's elect and the knowledge of the truth that leads to godliness"” 2a faith and knowledge resting on the hope of eternal life, which God, who does not lie, *promised before the beginning of time*, 3and at his appointed season he brought his word to light through the preaching entrusted to me by the command of God our Savior . . .


Anyway, "before the beginning of time" there was a promise. A promise implies one who makes the promise (the promisor) and one who receives the promise (the promisee). We see here a promise between or among members of the Trinity, the only persons who existed "before time." Paul say that the in-time expression of this promise is through his preaching.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Joseph: I think Titus 1:1-3 is probably the best place to go.
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you for the good Biblical reference to the CoR!


----------



## Ron (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> I am teaching a Bible study to a small group of teenage boys. They don't have any background at all in Covenant Theology.
> 
> Last week, I taught them about the Covenant of Works. That went pretty smoothly. We talked about what a covenant is, we looked at how the facets of a covenant show up in Genesis 1-3, and I also pointed out Hosea 6:7.
> ...



Have you tried http://www.the-highway.com/Covenant_Murray.html ?


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jun 1, 2006)

Just a thought on the "God said it. I believe it. That settles it" notion. Shouldn't God saying it settle it? It doesn't really matter if I believe it. All that matters is that God said it. Maybe a better order would be "God said it. That settles it. I believe it." :bigsmile:


----------

